
This isn’t about Chrome. This is about ElectronJS - tosh
https://twitter.com/SwiftOnSecurity/status/1069776335336292352
======
hooch
From the thread: “It hadn’t appeared to me that with the acquisition of
GitHub, Microsoft basically also owns Electron now. That’s an interesting turn
of events.”

